# Three types of hives



## JordanM (Jun 6, 2008)

Those are some nice pictures bjorn, some types of styles i have not seen befour to.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for the photos Bjorn; you certainly have the opportunity for some,.. 'creativity' with your hives. It may provide some [organic] ideas for controlling mites.

Regarding the last photo: Do you remember what that super [left side] was painted with; you know,..oil or latex or a combination? It's peeling; I have that on some boxes.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Oldbee,
Thank you.

Not really sure about the paint. I think this must of been a super I picked up somewhere else and scorched the inside out. I have used latex and oil ooops paint, but almost all my white has been Behr "barn and fence" paint (cheap stuff) from Home Depot. The other three boxes have been painted by me as it look like the flat barn and fence paint.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Fascinating! There are many arrangements I had not even considered. Thanks for sharing.

In Photo #2... is (was) that a plywood top? Might be time for a new one .


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Photo #1... I like that setup and I wonder how good it worked for you. It would seem doing it this way would cut down on robbing with having two hives to fight through (number of bees). Do you like this set up? If not why and if so why?

The third photo looks like it would have been easier just to put one on top of the other.


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

I'm curios about your 2 queen colony as well, what pros and cons have you encountered so far?

- Nathanael


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

The two queen colony worked great. I think that using two deep or at least a 1-1/2 colony on each side would be more productive. I thought that maybe one side would dominate the other but it seemed pretty even throughout the summer. I think the biggest advantage is being able to access the brood chamber with various more natural IPM, like drone trapping, sugar dusting, etc., without dealing with or lifting supers.

I also thought that maybe the bees would be more defensive due to dealing with two queens. But it does not seem to be an issue.

You can read a study on this hive at....

http://www.betterbee.com/resources/images/dronereport.pdf


----------

